# intel graphics GMA works on PCBSD but not on FreeBSD



## killbiitch (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello everybody.

First I beg your pardon for my very bad english.
I've decided recently to switch from PCBSD to FreeBSD. 
Almost all my hardware is supported and for the wifi I've bought a cisco Linksys ae1000.

But my intel integrated GMA graphic card is not supported (no graphic acceleration and lot of lags) and it runs with vesa driver. Even if I try to compile the source from the ports (x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel) or download the drivers (I think they're good) and install them manually. I pick the same version than for PCBSD (I think it's xf86-video-intel-2.17.0)

I don't understand because when I use PCBSD 9 (0 or RC1,2,3) the graphic acceleration is supported and my graphic card runs (almost) very fine with an intel driver. And if it can works on PCBSD it must work on FreeBSD.

Does anyone can help me or has been confronted with this problem? I'm a very big french newbie!

My os is FreeBSD 9.0 release
My laptop is levono thinkpad edge
For the graphic card with "pciconf -lv" : 

```
hdr=0x00
vendor= 'Intel Corporation'
device='Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
class=display
subclass=BGA
```


----------



## Beastie (Dec 30, 2012)

*9.1 has been officially announced*

Welcome on board!

I'm not very familiar with PC-BSD and how it works, but it's possible PC-BSD 9 is based on the 9-STABLE version of FreeBSD (which started supporting GEM/KMS about 6 months ago) instead of 9.0-RELEASE (which doesn't support GEM/KMS).

You may want to try the not-yet-officially-announced 9.1-RELEASE.

If you install your applications through the port system you should be fine with these make.conf settings (not sure if they're default yet).
As for packages, I'm not sure if they're already being compiled with these settings on (due to legacy support).

Also, you should probably check if PC-BSD is generating a xorg.conf file, and if it is, how it's detecting and configuring your video card, and try to use the same settings on FreeBSD.


----------



## killbiitch (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you very much for your welcome and your fast reply Beastie (the real one?). You're right I actually use the release version of FreeBSD 9 not the stable version.
I've already tried to use the settings of the xorg.conf generated by PCBSD on FreeBSD but it didn't work (or probably I failed). I'm going to try with the stable version. If it doesn't work I will send you the xorg.conf generated by PCBSD and my xorg.conf generated by my xorg's installation on FreeBSD to compare them.
I'm going to apply your advice and keep you quickly informed. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Beastie (Dec 31, 2012)

killbiitch said:
			
		

> I actually use the release version of FreeBSD 9 not the stable version.
> [...]
> I'm going to try with the stable version.


9.1 has been released yesterday.


----------



## killbiitch (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Beastie and thank you very much it's working great with your tips.
My resolution is fine (1366x768) and I can enjoy graphics acceleration (much less of grahics lags).
We can mark this post as resolved 

Thanks again, see you soon.

John


----------

